# Where to Ride #2, Augusta, South Carolina



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

*Where to Ride #2, North Augusta, South Carolina*

So a change in travel plans takes us to Augusta, South Carolina. I'm bringing the mountain and road bikes (and possibly my track bike too!).

Any riding recommendations? We're heading out this weekend and driving. 

I would like to check out the track that I believe is just south of Atlanta. Any idea how far of a drive that is? Also, my kiddo wants to see the ocean too as we're land locked. Any ideas?

Thanks!!!

eta: Title correction.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

As far as I know, there is no Augusta, South Carolina so if you mean Augusta, Georgia, the Forks Area Trail System (FATS) about 15 miles from there has some fine mountain biking. It has been writtem up in several of the cycling magazines. It is just across the state line in SC and that may be why you are confused. 

Hiking/Mt. Biking Trail


----------



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

My apologies, it's North Augusta, SC. Which looking at the map seems to be immediately adjacent to Augusta, Georgia.


----------



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

Still here, but I hit all of the southern trails in the FATS system. Screamin' fast stuff! I was planning on going back tomorrow, but it's raining right now. 

I also swung by a shop in Augusta and got some info on a ride on the 4th. Ended up being about 60ish miles of pretty flat and quick roads. 

I must say, most of the people I've ran into here are very nice.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

You can meet up with the Outspokin group in downtown Augusta on Sat morning. They do a group road ride out to Beech Island in SC. Its a road bike ride of about 28 miles I think.


----------



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Unfortunately we're heading out tomorrow so I won't be able to attend. 

I'm actually looking forward to getting back home. The twelve hour drive, not so much.


----------



## CJonesEngr (Jan 9, 2012)

Just in case other's see this thread, I think the Chain Reaction LBS does group rides every Tuesday and Thursday night from Patriots Park.


----------

